# California Zephyr Trip Report



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jun 30, 2003)

Was a great trip and everything went very smooth except for one thing. 10 Miles outside of Winnemucca, NV we stopped suddenly. I could see outside the window that a UP freight was on our track shortly beyond our red signal. I heard over my scanner that a freight train lost its breaks and had backed up 3 freights behind it, making us train 4 in the back up. We sat in the desert for 2 hours watching the sun slowly rise behind the moutains, untill things finally cleared up. We arrived into Winnemucca running about 3 hours and 30 minutes late (having only been running about 40 minutes late prior).

After a few more freight-followings (stuck behind slow moving freights) we finally arrived into Sacramento, CA on june 13 2003, 4 hours and 14 minutes late.

Trip was great, I can now add to my about 22,280 Amtrak Miles. I should mention that I dont mind the train running late (note the signature  )

You can see the pictures to my trip by clicking the link to my website


----------



## Amfleet (Jun 30, 2003)

Doesn't this belong on the "Trip Report" board. :unsure:


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jun 30, 2003)

Yeah, I thought about it the second I posted it. I was hoping someone would move it. So far no luck.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 30, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Yeah, I thought about it the second I posted it. I was hoping someone would move it. So far no luck.


Ok, done.

I thought about it, but since it wans't a huge report I originally decided to leave it alone. I'll move it now though.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

